# How to make like these websites ???



## coolman775 (Jan 21, 2007)

hello everyone ..
I want make my webiste like them guys :

www.Threadless.com , www.hereitself.com , www.designbyhumans.com , www.teetonic.com , www.allmightys.com , www.lafraise.com , www.springleap.com 

and many many many more of like that websites ..

and from looking at all of them , they look like they been cloned sort of website as of the same idea and programming but with the different design styles . and all of them websites got stuff in commen , such as ..

Design , Vote , Win , Shop ..

I think you got the idea about which kind of website I am looking to have it desing . 

do you know any places that does that kind of webistes that you recommend me to go to ?

is there a ready made website for that kind of t-shirt competition website ?

thank you very much everyone ..


----------



## tuowE (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think there are websites where you can download sites like this for free. You has to fin a scripter. Who can make something unique for your website


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, those are custom jobs.


----------



## springleap (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi,

You mentioned springleap in your lists of competition sites, and as one of the founders, I thought i'd try my best to answer your question.

We built the software from scratch. It was a difficult journey to get springleap to where it is now, and we are still FAR from complete with our vision. We first developed for about 4 months in asp.net, and then when we saw the results, we had to make a hard choice.

Did we continue with a platform we weren't happy with, or start again? So we started again.

It's take a huge amount of time, people and money to get our website to where it is at the moment.

There probably are some simple scripts you can buy (there seem to be scripts for everything on the net these days) but having a good website is just the start. Building our community, and producing good quality tshirts (we buy fabric, have it cut into our pattern and work with the top screenprinters so that the print is to our requirements) has been just a big a challenge.

Best of luck if you decide to move forward - it's been an amazing journey for the springleap team so far, and although it's been long days for many months now, we've loved every moment.

Eric


----------



## DestinySays (Aug 24, 2008)

Eric,spoken like a true journeyman, hoping your future endeavors bring prosper and riches, keep up the good work.
Destiny


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

There's a lot of sites out there which have base templates and from there you can customize to suit your needs. We use Pikiware but have modified the HTML code, as well as, incorporated other websites to fit the style and feel we were looking for. A great site to learn HTML etc. is www.w3schools.com and it's completely free


----------



## tuowE (Sep 11, 2008)

He doesn't mean the layout of the website, but how it works(the scripting part).


----------



## coolman775 (Jan 21, 2007)

you guys are the best .. thank you all for the great replies ..

but what I was asking really is Do you guys know any web design company would do such a design ?

or have dones such a designs before and that I can see their works life ?

or do you guys know who did them designs ?

...................................

Eric from springleap :
what is the web design company that did your website for ?

.....................................

alright every one thank again .. keep up the reply and comments coming thank you .


----------



## tuowE (Sep 11, 2008)

Their are enough guys who could make things like these!
http://www.hiptee.nl


----------



## coolman775 (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL .. hahahahahaha    , I am sorry I didn't mean to laugh , but didn't you read my question and then my update question again ..

all I want is the name of them guys who does design website like the one I showed it at my first post ..

so I can contact them and see how much they will charge me to build such a website ..

but they MUST did such a website before and their work must be seen live .

thank you , i hope this 3rd post made what i want even more clear . 

you are guys are the best ever  thank you so much .


----------



## tuowE (Sep 11, 2008)

I should contact the webmaster off the websites you said before. And then ask who designed their websites


----------



## coolman775 (Jan 21, 2007)

that is what i did , but they all never reply back to me , if someone did ask me such a question I will never answer them back either , because it's a secret of business , that is how some people look at it ..


----------



## springleap (Feb 28, 2008)

hi, 

springleap, (& most serious other web projects i know) are building up inhouse resources.

in order to get to where we are at the moment, we've had MANY developers & designers involved.

you can get a web dev company to build your platform if you spec it out, but you'll find that as you move forward you'll want changes made, and new ideas developed. 

So either you need to find developers / designers that you can work with on an outsourced / freelance basis, or start building up a team.

E


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

try this guy...

Divine Designs.ca - Divinely Inspired Web Design


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

coolman775 said:


> that is what i did , but they all never reply back to me , if someone did ask me such a question I will never answer them back either , because it's a secret of business , that is how some people look at it ..


You don't need a specific designer or programmer. You don't have to use the same one they did. None of those sites probably used the same programmer.

All you need to do is go to a freelance site like elance.com, guru.com, rentacoder.com, odesk.com, etc and be able to describe in detail what features you need and you can get quotes from 100's of professionals that can do the work on a freelance basis.


----------



## REaD THREAD (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,
You can try getafreelancer.com I have never tried them but my friend did and said he had good results. They clone websites and do alot of things internet related. Good Luck. Let me know if it works out I want to make a nice website in about a year. I don't know how I will be able to link it to my differnt distributors inventory. A company that works with alpha wants 2500 to build one!!


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 30, 2008)

Just awesome... another great read. Thanx to all who contributed.


----------



## completefighter (Sep 26, 2008)

We build custom applications, never built an application like what you mentioned above however it can be done and will be quite costly.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i started my site in 2000.... went through 4 redesigns over the years.... add/delete/organize/design/code/etc......

i would suggest to keep it simple for now and build it up once you figure out what you want....

i started with just a typical click/view/portfolio for my architecture work....

then over the years i added.... a forum/clothing/shop/blog/updates/scrolls/audio/etc..... to what it is today.... luckily my friend is a really good programmer/etc....
he does have a website... scintellent.com ...he is picky on his clients and works a fulltime job so he chooses accordinally to his time frame......and only works in html

there has to be some basic shop templates available too.... i think shopify.com might work for you too......

b


----------



## completefighter (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey 237am nice designs bro!!


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks.....just trying to make something happen...hehehe..... i need to push millions with my clothing line so i can play around as an architect.....


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

coolman775 said:


> hello everyone ..
> I want make my webiste like them guys :
> 
> www.Threadless.com , www.hereitself.com , www.designbyhumans.com , www.teetonic.com , www.allmightys.com , www.lafraise.com , www.springleap.com
> ...


 
best thing i ever did was get my site done pressionally, catered exactly how i wanted it, got it done pretty cheap too


----------



## coolman775 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks every one for the greatest tips ever .. 

............

ruch1v .. what is your website address so I can see the design and how it looks like please ? and if you could please tell me who is the desinger or his/her website so I can get in contact with him/her ... thanks


----------



## kamilski81 (Sep 22, 2008)

@ruch1v:
where did you get your site done, and what price range? I am asking becuse we have considered the idea of becoming an advisory shop for 'crowdsourcing/t-shirt' websites


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I agree with springleap that it should be an inside job. I had a site built. Some very good friends of mine who do freelance programming and graphic design did it for me. It turned out perfect but I always need to update and change it. My friends are always there to help make the changes. 

I have also hired larger web development firms in the past on other projects. In my personal opinion, it's much more difficult to work with them than it is to work with friends or full time employees. 

I once had a website spec'd out to the max. Every detail was accounted for (or so I thought). When the first site mock ups were completed, there were a ton of changes that I wanted even though the site was built to my exact specs. Guess what...I had to pay for all of the changes...the changes took awhile...and they griped about it the whole time.

The main point that I want to convey is - you will want your site to look and feel in a very particular way and the only way to accomplish that is to have someone available to make all of the changes quickly and accurately. Templates are tough to customize and large firms are hard to work with. If you can't do it yourself, go the freelance option but make sure they are reliable.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

InterStreme said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I agree with springleap that it should be an inside job. I had a site built. Some very good friends of mine who do freelance programming and graphic design did it for me. It turned out perfect but I always need to update and change it. My friends are always there to help make the changes.
> 
> ...


 
im gonna have to disagree with you there, i tried to do my own site, even invested money in a website builder, but it looked terrible, i realised that it was so much better for me to invest my time elsewhere such as making the t-shirts or researching into stuff and leave the web designing to the professionals

everyone has different experiences with web designers, but thats all down to the one that you choose, with my designer, i told him what my site was about, gave him examples of sites i liked and told him my budget and he catered excellently to that, i didnt have to pay extra for any changes(i would have put up a fight if he asked me to anyways) and the site was online whilst being made, so everyday i'd check it out, and if there was anything i didnt like about the site, i told him immediately before he went any further

i would definately recommend getting your site done for you to everyone, especially if you are solely selling online, because you have around 8 seconds to make an impression on a buyer and if they dont like what they see, they will move on...

if anyone wants the details my designer, please PM me

thanks


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

right now i would recommend everyone who wants to start to build a shop/blog/community/forum website to have a look at Drupal.
i worked a lot with Drupal lately as well as with MANY ecommerce solutions. I have to say that right now i would not touch anything else to build a community shopping plattform. The system is awesome, you can build everything on one plattform and with one admin interface. Drupal itself is open source. Besides constant community driven development with hundreds of extensions, you can find loads of capable coders who know the system inside out. A basic install is quite simple, and you can build it up with your needs.
of course it's always the same question: learn to do it yourself or pay for someone who knows his stuff. But at least you are chosing a system that has a wide community base and you don't risk an end of developement or signing up with a company for rented shops that might stop business some day.
Drupal is the best bet right now in the new social shopping world.


----------



## jbird123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some of those sites are really good. Things like that are not cheap though. Most people will have to get a pro to design their website for them, unless they are web designers themselves. THere easy enouugh to find though, a few quick google searches will find out a load of web designers in 5 mins, or search teh yellow pages or something


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Be prepared to spend thousands of dollars in development.


----------



## mrm2083 (Nov 1, 2008)

I would definitely recommend outsourcing. I am currently in the process of starting up a clothing community catering mostly to t-shirts and it is alot of working. Not only are you going to need to have a website built but you will also need to set up a corporation and get yourself a good lawyer. Also get ready for hosting, do you invest in servers in the beginning or or start with shared servers, basically it gets expensive real quick. From my experience a site like that would probably run 5-50 grand to develop. Then you need to set up a community and advertise like crazy, the work never stops. But if you want to get ideas go to elance.com and post your project. By the way I've been looknig into sponsoring this forum but I haven't gotten an email reply, can anyone help me out with that?


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

hire a web designer!!!


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

I would first do it cheap.Purchase a pre-made script like from... 
-ExpertLogo.com 
-ProductsDesigner.com
-AdvanceWebsoft.com
-sparxtechnologies.com

Stay Away from InfoGate because their script is the same as designashirt,you be SUED! Also stay away from websites who offer a solution with monthly,yearly fees or who want to take a percentage of your sales.
Get a script(paid in full is about $800 to $1400 and you own it!),get some hosting,if all goes well ,pay a programmer to give it a unique look.

Sorry,Expertlogo does charge...nevermind.


----------



## Chrisatexpert (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi I'm Chris from expertlogo.com / ossdesigner.com
What I have heard many times from my storeowners is "why reinvent the wheel" That's where my solution comes in to play. Feel free to visit my sites for further details on my design module and call if you have any questions.


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow Chris, Nice. What about prices?


----------



## sawtooth420 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you have the capital, it can be advantageous to go to a web designer with a good reputation but be prepared to PAY. You can have it done on a modest budget, but you will get less customization. I had an independent programmer quote me around $3.5k for a flash website and paypal shopping cart. I also dealt with electricpulp.com to build a website like Threadless, springleap, etc., and for that level of customization, customers will spend at least $15k just to get started which is what they quoted me, and it quickly escalates from there. I wouldn't be surprised to see costs well into six figures. As a small biz owner, I am working on developing a website that I can add to while saving money to reinvest in my venture. 

It really all depends on personal situations. It is possible to build businesses as Eric mentioned with Springleap, but it takes enormous amounts of dedication. The great thing about doing it yourself is the knowledge gained which will help serve you very well in the future. Keep your heart in it and love what you do. Even though we're just starting out, and have little money to spare, it is a fulfilling challenge and fun at the same time. Go out and network, emerse yourself in the community, find a niche, and grow organically. That is how the businesses mentioned in the OP have achieved great success. Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## robb916 (Jun 5, 2011)

rainbrunn5 said:


> right now i would recommend everyone who wants to start to build a shop/blog/community/forum website to have a look at Drupal.
> i worked a lot with Drupal lately as well as with MANY ecommerce solutions. I have to say that right now i would not touch anything else to build a community shopping plattform. The system is awesome, you can build everything on one plattform and with one admin interface. Drupal itself is open source. Besides constant community driven development with hundreds of extensions, you can find loads of capable coders who know the system inside out. A basic install is quite simple, and you can build it up with your needs.
> of course it's always the same question: learn to do it yourself or pay for someone who knows his stuff. But at least you are chosing a system that has a wide community base and you don't risk an end of developement or signing up with a company for rented shops that might stop business some day.
> Drupal is the best bet right now in the new social shopping world.



Check out Microsoft's Web Matrix, still messing around with it but I like what I see so far.

Becareful when hiring a web developer. There are some nice people out there that will help you get going and there are some sharks. Friend of mine was quoted $15k setup and some ridiculous monthly maintenance fee. Bottom line is if you dont know what is a fair price, find someone that does and consult with them before purchasing.


----------

